# A few questions to help me decide.



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok I have a regular 55 at home stocked with mollies and platies,and the same at work but with a blue "lobster" and 6 tiger barbs.

I don't mind my home tank but thinking about making changes in the work tank,like bringing everything home and starting a cichlad tank at work.

My question(s) are what should I do to the tank to make the switch?Should I make the switch?And what would be easy-moderate cichlads for the tank?

It is a basic 55 stand size tank,HOB filter, regular tank gravel,plastic plants and a big hollow log decoration, few small shells and a airplane decor(its a machine shop and we do aerospace parts).I am looking at a biowheel for home so would have another HOB filter for the work tank if needed.I am willing to take this on.Not really thinking for breeding but the office ladies are wanting more colorful fish.Thank you for all your input.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

I personally like the african cichlads.Thoughts?


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

And should I leave the "lobster" or bring him home?Will he eat or be eaten?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

African Cichlids will eat the lobster ... especially the first time he molts. He may do ok in the tank at home but once he gets hungry, he'll start trying to catch the mollies and guppies. Keep him well fed with shrimp pellets and other sinking foods. Barbs will nip at the fins of the male guppies, especially if they're the fancy long tailed kind. 

With the Africans the extra filter would be a plus as they'll appreciate the extra water flow. I have done mainly African Cichlids for the better part of 18 years and they are what keeps me from switching to saltwater fish. do some research and look at various species and see which one you can mix and sizes that you can have in a 55gal. Another reason the extra filter will come in handy is cichlids do well being slightly overcrowded, this also helps curb aggression.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Well the store where I got him told me they will trade out for store credit.So I will probably take him back.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

that's probably for the best if you plan on converting to African Cichlids.

:mrgreen:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jk:

I have angels but have done a ton of research wrt Discus and a bunch of research wrt many other SA and AF Cichlids.

This is just me but wrt to the SA and AF Cichlids I just got better things to do than having a few in even a large tank which are constantly battling and killing.

I know, I know there are some combos out there which will work but like I said it is just me as I enjoy many fishies in a planted, peaceful tank.

TR


----------



## MikeG (Dec 28, 2008)

African Cichlids thrive on frequent partial water changes. They can get by OK without them, but it sure makes a difference in their vitality and is highly recommended.

Do you have more time for water changes at work or home? 
You should set up your cichlid tank where it is most convenient for *you* to spend an appropriate amount of time on routine maintenance.

A couple of suggestions to start with for your tank ... these two are only mildly aggressive and seem to do well together. The bright yellow and blue coloring look great in the tank together, especially in groups of 4 or 5 each.

"Electric Yellow Cichlids" - Labidochromis Caeruleus

"Acei Yellow Tail" - Pseudotropheus sp. Acei (Msuli)

Have fun!


----------

